# Welche Nachrichtensprecherin würdet ihr gern einmal nackt sehen wollen?



## discusgr (12 März 2014)

Welche Nachrichtensprecherin würdet ihr gern einmal nackt sehen wollen?

Mein Favorit oder Traum: Ina Dietz


----------



## Chamser81 (12 März 2014)

Ich find die Tatjana Ohm von N24 richtig scharf!


----------



## Airbus21258 (12 März 2014)

Rommy Arndt auf jeden Fall...:drip:


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 März 2014)

Marlene Lufen.


----------



## teevau (12 März 2014)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Marlene Lufen.



das ist keine Nachrichtensprecherin

Judith Rakers


----------



## Suicide King (12 März 2014)

Annett Möller!


----------



## TVFRAU (12 März 2014)

Ach, wenn ich es mir recht überlege: ALLE!


----------



## Death Row (12 März 2014)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:*Annett Möller* :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## hoppel (12 März 2014)

Definitiv Sandra Thier


----------



## FCB_Cena (12 März 2014)

Judith natürlich.


----------



## DonEnrico (13 März 2014)

Sandra Thier!


----------



## krawutz (13 März 2014)

Du kannst alle nackt ansehen, musst dich nur vor dem Fernseher ausziehen.


----------



## Punisher (13 März 2014)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Michel-Ismael (13 März 2014)

Ich gucke nicht häufig Nachrichten, deswegen ist meine Auswahl etwas begrenzt. Aber ich würde gerne Marietta Slomka, Caren Misoga und Linda Zervakis sehen !


----------



## discusgr (14 März 2014)

Eigentlich fallen mir außer Ina noch mehr ein.
1. Birte Karalus
2. Claudia von Brauchitsch
3. Julia Böhm
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Camilla Senjo
6. Anja Koebel
7. Judith Rakers

die Liste könnte man fortführen, wird ein Traum bleiben. Gruß und danke für die Teilnahme


----------



## meyki (14 März 2014)

Ganz Klar Anett Möller und Stephanie Puls


----------



## Titonium (21 März 2014)

Judith Rakers


----------



## PromiFan (15 Apr. 2014)

Ich würde gern zwei Nachrichtensprecherinnen nackt sehen:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Kay-Sölve Richter, eher unscheinbar, nicht so bekannt, aber dennoch süß


----------



## Klamala2008 (3 Juni 2014)

Tatjana Ohm mit ihren duddis.


----------



## RCHoaxland (5 Juni 2014)

Überhaupt keine - weder nackt noch angezogen.


----------



## mar1971z (6 Juni 2014)

Judith Rakers, Anette Möller und Caren Miosga


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Juni 2014)

ALLE  Erst mal sehen, dann mal schauen


----------



## collins (9 Juni 2014)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Judith natürlich.



Aber sowas von


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Juni 2014)

Keine Nachrichtensprecherin aber Jornalistin und zwar Nadine Mierdorf


----------



## mar1971z (10 Juni 2014)

Annett Möller und Judith Rakers


----------



## 10cc (11 Juni 2014)

Laura Dünnwald und Marietta Slomka


----------



## dortmund09 (29 Juni 2014)

auf jeden fall Judith Rakers


----------



## chris85 (29 Juni 2014)

Ganz klar die geile Judith Rakers.


----------



## Dilbert (4 Aug. 2014)

Alle, die untenrum nicht blank rasiert sind.


----------



## karkamal (10 Aug. 2014)

Ich bin für Annett Möller und Judith Rakers. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Da gibt es in Deutschland nur eine und das ist Judith Rakers!


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

auch wenn die nachrichten grotten schlecht sind ! für mich ist es Annett Möller
tolles aussehen und tolle figur...


----------



## Baustert Paul (31 März 2019)

:drip::drip::drip:Ist doch klar:Natütlich Die Sexy Ina Dietz.:drip::drip::drip::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Cav (9 Apr. 2019)

Sandra Thier und Judith Rakers :WOW:


----------



## Reggi (19 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Daubner


----------



## BigR (19 Aug. 2022)

Ohne Frage,Judith Rakers.


----------



## haller (21 Aug. 2022)

Judith Judith 😘


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## volleytisch (16 Sep. 2022)

Ganz klar Judith Rakers.


----------



## Buster (17 Sep. 2022)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Marlene Lufen.


Es geht um die Nachrichten


----------



## taurus79 (20 Okt. 2022)

Stephanie Puls!


----------



## SteveJ (21 Okt. 2022)

Judith Rakers, Jessika Westen (n-tv), Annett Möller, Stephanie Puls


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Hier sind eure feuchten Träume Realität!


----------



## stevurkel (21 Okt. 2022)

Leslie Nachmann !


----------



## weeke2004 (21 Okt. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

Uli von der Gröben


----------



## H. Nuta (4 Dez. 2022)

Da sie hier noch nicht genannt wurde: Katja Losch


----------



## Dreamcatcher (4 Dez. 2022)

Dagmar Berghoff oder​Julia-Niharika Sen​


----------



## solarmaster1 (4 Dez. 2022)

Dreamcatcher schrieb:


> Dagmar Berghoff oder​Julia-Niharika Sen​


Julia ist meine erste Wahl


----------



## solarmaster1 (4 Dez. 2022)

weeke2004 schrieb:


> Judith Rakers


Judith gehört zu meinen top Favoriten


----------



## Fapperzwo (5 Dez. 2022)

Jule Gölsdorf fehlt noch!


----------



## NylonsFreund (8 Dez. 2022)

Ich würde sehr gerne Ina Dietz sehen.


----------

